# Planer?



## KYTURKEY (Mar 3, 2014)

I am wanting to get a planer. One of the smaller portable type as I don't have much room. I don't have a lot of money to spend, so I have been looking at some of the cheaper ones. What do you guys recommend? I know I should save to get a better one, but am gonna be needing to get this somewhat soon.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2014)

Of the small bench top or as they are sometimes call lunchbox planers, the dewalt DW735 is one of the better ones. But it can be pricey, around $500. Look for used on craigslist as well, but if you go and look at one make sure you can run a hardwood board through it to try it out. Makita and delta are also good brands, and home depots ridgid line can be had for a good price. I would not buy a used delta as parts may be hard to come buy, delta had problems getting any parts to people after the Chinese took them over. I own a dewalt DW735 and it has been a great machine, it will plane 13" hardwood no problem with minimal snipe, albeit a light cut at that width.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Fret440 (Mar 3, 2014)

Are you opposed to hand planes? They would be much cheaper, easier to carry, and would plane any width with some practice (and possibly some patience).

Jacob


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 3, 2014)

You can always make a router/planer....
It can be used for any width, all that is needed is a jig to use it on/in.







I use the Makita...very quiet compared to other models, chain driven, and bargain priced.





Scott (router for the really big stuff) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2014)

I agree with Greg- Dewalt is a great planer. If I was going to buy a lunch box though- I would look hard at the steelx with the helical head. No experience with it but I have heard good things.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2014)

Forgot about that one Mike.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 3, 2014)

Yep... the dewalt is a nice little machine. While my experience is limited only to a 13" dewalt planer, I can't imagine I'd need anything more, but certainly wouldn't want anything less.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yep... the dewalt is a nice little machine. While my experience is limited only to a 13" dewalt planer, I can't imagine I'd need anything more, but certainly wouldn't want anything less.




That is what I thought until I started to deal with rough lumber. My 15" will fill a can with savings in about 1/2 hr at slow speed. The dewalt took hours. One problem with getting a larger planer though- then ya want a bigger one...................... Kidding aside if you have a lot of planing to do- think about a larger one.


----------



## ButchC (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's one in Carlyle, ky

planer

or one in Erlanger:

planer

Theyre out there.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 4, 2014)

you can get a spiral cutter head for the DW735 but that is another few hundred on top of the planer. If you absolutly need one now I would say a used DW734 or 735 is ok and also the ridged is good. Delta is good but as woodtick said part can be hard to come by. 

I was given a different reason than he had listed. We used to have a delta factory store (delta was owned by B&D along with dewalt and porter cable) The story the factory store gave me is that Delta is now owned by themselves again and B&D intentionally ran the inventory count down before the deal was complete so parts are almost non existent until Delta works up the capital again to invest into inventory. 

This does not mean that delta is a bad product, but a used one could need a repair sooner than expected and you would be having a hard time getting that parts needed to fix it. On the other hand Dewalt has a $300 max fit-it charge for the DW735. Mine had the motor go and when i took it in i got the motor, blades, bearnings, and a few other things all installed for 295.xx The repairs were all done within a week or 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 4, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree with Greg- Dewalt is a great planer. If I was going to buy a lunch box though- I would look hard at the steelx with the helical head. No experience with it but I have heard good things.


Is the steelex a lunch box type also?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Is the steelex a lunch box type also?




yes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 5, 2014)

I tried to get an older 15" jet today when I went to get my band saw. I was going to buy it, then offer to sell it to you. Unfortunately, it had been reserved by a family member. There are quite a few on craigslist around here, but they're newer and in the $400 range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

